# The best complaint letter ever?



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have just found this and could not stop laughing, DH was laughing so much he had tears rolling down his face!! This really is a classic, I just had to share it with you all!

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/blog/editors_corner/article/11975/

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I read about this in the paper the other day.....apparently Richard Branson phoned him up personally !

Looks alot like the food we had served on Virgin a few weeks ago.................


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

That. Is. Amazing.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

So funny     and OMG the pictures were disgusting  

Anyone know what compensation he got from this?


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Perhaps it's the two glasses of wine on an emtpy stomach (well, you can hardly call a handful of liquorice allsorts and a few nibbles of marzipan dinner can you...although, evidently I ought to be grateful...) but I have never laughed so hard for...well, a very long time.

That was amazing!

Thanks for sharing.

C~x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

That was just what I needed. funny as hell.  xxx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

I read this the other night and my dh couldn't understand why I was sat here laughing uncontrollably


----------

